# Pip Borrman - aerobatic pilot, dies in crash



## Crunch (Feb 25, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTXPSAVUW3U_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2009)

Blue skies


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## timshatz (Feb 25, 2009)

Condolences.


----------



## seesul (Feb 25, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## fly boy (Feb 25, 2009)

how many times is this stuff going to happen?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2009)

Just caught this thread. I'm truly shocked. I met Pip at an air show a few years back. Good bloke, showed me around his plane and everything. Even got his autograph.


----------

